# Mais dinâmica...

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

Nuestros hermanos já nos estão a deixar a comer pó!

Não podemos deixá-los estar impunes...

Vamos lá a dinamizar este forum!  :Very Happy: 

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## darktux

Butes nessa PT_LAmb minha fofa! Estou contigo!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Butes nessa PT_LAmb minha fofa! Estou contigo!!!  

 

LOL!!!! Bora!!!

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

PS - Escrito utilizando o lynx.

----------

## darktux

Epah, nao te saiast nada mal a usar o lynx para postar   :Wink: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Eheheh... agora é que vi o resultado... realmente não está mal.  :Cool: 

Não dá é para fazer um parágrafo com uma linha a separar... isso é que chateia um bocado. De resto, serve perfeitamente.  :Smile: 

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## darktux

Talvez uns polls ou algo do genero fizessem com que este Forum ganhasse algum dinamismo... Fazes as honras?   :Cool: 

----------

## humpback

Desde que não sejam como o do moderador favorito.....  :Smile: 

----------

## morphine

Porquê, tás com medo de ir para último lugar? :P

----------

## humpback

Acho que já é tempo de o pessoal começar realmente a falar de assuntos em vez de gastar tempo em thredas do tipo: "vamos falar".

Eu tentei dar o arranque com os problemas no mozilla. Outra pessoas tem falado dos seus problemas e é para isto que o forum cá está  :Smile: .

Morphine: Como isto aqui não é uma completa democracia não tenho medo nenhum  :Smile: 

Acho apenas que dinamizar por dinamizar é uma parvoice... Isto (forums.gentoo.org) é um local de suporte com algumas secções mais "soft". Agora esta parte onde nos estamos é mais um local de suporte; e nessa forma tem funcionado bastante bem.....

----------

## pilla

Eu diria que ele não está preocupado com a colocação em algum concurso de "melhor moderador", mas em manter os forums agradáveis e úteis para a maioria dos usuários. 

E por favor, mantenham as threads sempre on-topic e seguindo as guidelines do forum. A frase abaixo, por exemplo, eu interpreto como bashing. Bastante desagradável. Não preciso lembrar que threads podem ser locked quando elas infrigem essas guidelines.

Muito obrigado pela cooperação.

 *morphine wrote:*   

> Porquê, tás com medo de ir para último lugar? 

 

----------

## morphine

Acalma-te homem... estamos todos na brincadeira, não é preciso sacares logo da pistola. Já percebemos que és muito correcto.

----------

## darktux

bashing? Nao estamos no forum PT? Isto e algum neologismo? FALEMOS NA NOSSA LINGUA! Que raios... Concordo ctg morphine, e td uma brincadeira, aposto k o humpback n levou a mal   :Wink: 

----------

## humpback

Não sei como o Bloody ve isto... Mas eu vejo como bashing  :Smile:  e Vejo a thread completamente off-topic... Por isso vou fechar...

E não, não levei a mal, senão tinha feito o lock na altura e nao agora.

----------

